# video capture using usb in sony handycam



## shivi4 (Jun 17, 2006)

hi

i have just bought an sony hcr dc 36 mini dv hanycam

i have install sony software like picture package

i have only usb port i want to capture video from hanycam to
computer how can i do it
is thee other software other than picture package to capture video 
using usb
how can i improvre the video and sound quality 
please help


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 17, 2006)

whether u got a mini or micro Hcam, if u have not got a IEEE 1394/Sony i-link aka popularly called firewire port on the cam,then surely that gr88 product of yrs is a POS,return it immediately!

Just 2 remind u ,You will NEVER ever get the picture u always dreamed  with USB (V1) capture,quite simply bcoz it doesnot have the enough bandwidth 2 capture quality stuff.

Now if u crib for that, & even if luckily ur cam has got a SONY propreitory i-link(i.e Firewire) port,then thanks GOD u r saved.Simply buy a Firewire cable for approx 200 bucks & jack in to ur computer & finally get amazed by the  high picture/video capture that  ur baby can handle.

Other than that,simply throw away ur neolethic usb crap cam & get sumthing Real for capturing ur precious moments

BTW,why & how am i telling all this.......coz,i am one experienced fellow with another digital video cam, albeit a sony,though with firewire!

So till then BEST of LUCK ..Chum!


----------



## shivi4 (Jun 17, 2006)

for using firewire video captue

do i need cable only or also the card for video capture

and which is the best software for sony camcoders


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 17, 2006)

shivi4 said:
			
		

> for using firewire video captue
> 
> do i need cable only or also the card for video capture
> 
> and which is the best software for sony camcoders


can i know ur PC config?
& for softwares,for basic home video editing WindowXP's default Moviemaker is decent enough,.............but thogh for professional standard edits,this surely wouldnot suffice,but never use the bundeled Pixela,etc  Crap s/w which comes alongwith Sony hcams.........IMO they give u more trouble if nothing else!

As for checking firewire ports availability in ur PC,consult ur MOBO manual, & if u r using onboard graphics & dont have a onboard Firewire ports,u can easily get an Firewire card from any Computer shop for less than 1000 bucks!
Mayb u need an investment of 1000~1200 bucks in total!!!


----------



## shivi4 (Jun 17, 2006)

i have old processor p4 1.5ghz 
intel 845 chipset
120 gb hard disk

512+256 mb sd ram

256 mb graphic card


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 17, 2006)

shivi4 said:
			
		

> i have old processor p4 1.5ghz
> intel 845 chipset
> 120 gb hard disk
> 
> ...


Ur PC is just fine for decent firewire video capture!
Now Buy a Firewire card & off u go capturing decent videos
Also 2 remind u,the FW card may come bundeled with other  GOOD video-edit apps,which u may like, or for other pro grade apps u may try out those from Ulead & Adobe(available on the net@respective address-try googling)

If u ultimately arrived @ ur hopeful destination of Quality Video capture from ur SONY handycam,  post/upload a video sample here, & 
......More important..NOT FORGET to click on MY THANKS button!
HOPe u r HELPED!!!


----------



## champ_rock (Jun 18, 2006)

u can use windows movie maker... the best and easiest tool which i found... better than sony picture package... 

also, u just connect ur cable to the comp and ur cam.. then play the files and it will stream it automatically... presss capture in windows movie maker... and u r done...


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jun 19, 2006)

dont worry. firewire card+cable will come at max rs 500.
they also supply good software like ulead with it.


----------



## anispace (Jun 20, 2006)

i think u meant a DCR HC-36
yeah USB sucks.. Sony should start providing Firewire cables with their handycams.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 21, 2006)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> dont worry. firewire card+cable will come at max rs 500.
> they also supply good software like ulead with it.


yeah,mayb the prices r lowered now,dunno for sure@latest prices
But if it's so......then u r on Luck!


----------



## shivi4 (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont konw which firewie cable should i buy
4 to 4 pin or 6pinto  6pin


----------



## De-Lux (Jul 3, 2006)

i have a Sony Handycam DVR-HC90E and a brand spanker laptop.

Got the firewire cable plugged into both, switched onto playback mode, but absloutely nothing is happening. Not a beep or anything.

Can anyone suggest anything?

I'm trying to capture using Windows movie maker.

HELP!!!!


----------



## wmc26 (Jul 5, 2006)

Use DV Cable (I-Link Cable)....you'll not have any problem....it just plug-&-play.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 8, 2006)

@shivi4 ..i too hav the same camcorder..but mine is 36..thts all...and i know it has a 4pin i.link aka firewire connector..so u can have superb quality movie transfers...all u need is to buy the cable..and a firewire card i suppose for pc..


----------



## gurujee (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi ,
i really feel proud that u are helping us a lot regarding the matters of handcam problem.

As a beginer, i dont know what a fire wire is. Is it a card ? a Capture card? or a cable. my cam has a usb port, i-link port, and s-video port. but my pc doesn't have any port other than usb. USB reducing 75% picture quality and also frame rate. FRom where i can purchase this firewire cable or card.... can i-link cable not be connected with general pc other than sony vaio. i want to increase the quality of video. but when i transfer them quality reduces and also the audio doesnt match with video....... please need help........about the firewire .... from where i can purchase. what will i ask to shopkeeper..please help


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 11, 2006)

gurujee said:
			
		

> Hi ,
> i really feel proud that u are helping us a lot regarding the matters of handcam problem.
> 
> As a beginer, i dont know what a fire wire is. Is it a card ? a Capture card? or a cable. my cam has a usb port, i-link port, and s-video port. but my pc doesn't have any port other than usb. USB reducing 75% picture quality and also frame rate. FRom where i can purchase this firewire cable or card.... can i-link cable not be connected with general pc other than sony vaio. i want to increase the quality of video. but when i transfer them quality reduces and also the audio doesnt match with video....... please need help........about the firewire .... from where i can purchase. what will i ask to shopkeeper..please help


first of all..firewire=i.link..

fire wire requires a port in u r pc as well as a cable..(wire for connecting)
the i.link (firewire) in u r handycam can be used to connect.  to any pc having firewire port..to transfer video ..in superior quality..
if u dont have firewire(i.link) port in u r pc (some new mobos..come with a firewire port).. u can buy  a firewire card..with fire wire ports..
accordingly u can buy a firewire cable  (the handycam must be havin a 4 pin connector)..and according to the firewire port in.. pc mobo/firewire card.. (maybe 4 pin or 6 pin)
u can buy a firewire cable..(4 pin to 4 pin or 4pin to 6pin )...
thats all u need to get the best quality vidoe outta u r handycam..hope this helps u out..
and please please dont forget to thank me for enlightnin u!!


----------



## gurujee (Jul 14, 2006)

go_gamez 
 thanks very very very much................... I have purchased the card and cable and everything working fine...thanks again


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 15, 2006)

if u want to thank me do click on thanx..thts the way u thank a person on this forum ..


----------



## alke (Jul 16, 2006)

god knows y they even bother giving u a usb calbe in the first place

You need firewire

software i suggest : ulead videostudio
though its a 30 day trial, so go ahead and buy the software
its easy to use and got lots of transition effects


----------

